# Article about my restaurant



## wellminded1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Not sure who is interested but here is a nice little article featuring ONE11 and the great culinary scene in Newfoundland right now.

http://destinationstjohns.com/article/one11-chophouse-organic-ethical-local/


----------



## larrybard (Jul 31, 2014)

Congratulations. Very flattering. Tartare did like delicious -- and very different. Inside Out BLT looked even stranger -- but probably delicious too, based on the description.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 31, 2014)

That's a great article, great pics, everything. Congrats Ken.


----------



## Dutchie3719 (Aug 1, 2014)

Damn, that's a really nice plating for the tartare. I just ate at ChefCosta's (Zaytinya), and it made me hungry all over again. Kudos.


----------



## wellminded1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks guys, I will post some pics of my plates in a different thread soon.


----------



## orangehero (Aug 1, 2014)

Congrats, everything looks awesome! Is that dry aged beef in the display case?


----------



## wellminded1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Yea it is dry aged beef, we do all of our own in house. Here is one of the cooler semi full of deliciousness


----------



## ShaggySean (Aug 1, 2014)

Congrats man the food looks and sounds fantastic. Love the tartare plating


----------



## zoze (Aug 1, 2014)

Very nice. Congrats.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Aug 1, 2014)

I really want to eat there now.


----------



## CutFingers (Aug 1, 2014)

I hope you serve better beer than that...What's up with that? Stout like that belongs in a pint glass not a hipster goblet  Please tell me the beer list is as good as the wine list.


----------



## Robert (Aug 1, 2014)

Always nice to see something of the people behind the nickname on the forum:cheffry:


----------



## marc4pt0 (Aug 1, 2014)

Great write up, man! And beautiful looking plates as well!


----------



## echerub (Aug 1, 2014)

Excellent writeup! And I'll have to drop by for dinner when I'm over in the Maritimes


----------



## wellminded1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks for all the kind words people.


----------



## CutFingers (Aug 3, 2014)

It really does look like an amazing place to work and make people happy. Soooooooooooooooooooo jealous I am of the meat. Anytime you want to sponsor a competitive eating contest of meat, I bet I could put away 10k worth of product in under ten minutes


----------



## brainsausage (Aug 3, 2014)

Great article, congrats Kenny.


----------



## Burl Source (Aug 3, 2014)

Congratulations on the article.
Great write up and fantastic photos.


----------

